# دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة



## الأخت مايا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

محاضرات للصليب الاحمر لبنان من المهم ان تملك هذه المعلوات
تنسيق الاخت مايا​
دورة اسعافات مفيدة ومهمة




التصرف السليم أمام الحادث



1 - إبعاد المتطفلين : 

a- تعريف عن النفس






b - إستخدام المتطفلين




ملاحظة: إعتماد على الحواس ( سمع – بصر – لمس ) والهدف هو تحديد الإصابة


2- فحص المصاب : 

a- الشك باصابة ( الشك هو اصابة) 



مثل:كسر الظهر لا يحرك الرجلين ووجع ظهر وتنميل في الرجلين



كسر الحوض تمنيل في الرجلين ووجع ظهر ولكن يحرك رجليه




3- تقديم الاسعافات الأولية ( حسب الإصابة)




4- العمل على نقل المصاب ( بأفضل وسيلة متوفرة )



5- مرافقة المصاب والمراقبة:

الاصابة



النبض 




النفس


الوعي


وذلك خوفا من مضاعفات صحية




ملاحظة : كل الاصابات يرافقها حالة صدمية


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الحالة الصدمية:


هي كل اضطراب حاد ومفاجئ يصيب الدورة الدموية: ( قد يكون السبب جسدي او نفسي او الاثنين معا)


علامات الحالة الصدمية :

aالشحوب



b برودة في الاطراف 



cعرق بارد 



dخلل بالنبض ( نفس سريع)



eغياب عن الوعي ( مفاجئ) 





خطورة الحالة الصدمية

1- كل انسان مصاب معرّض للوقوع بالحالة الصدمية 


2- لا علاج لها عند المسعف اذا وقعت لذا يجب ابعاد الحالة الصدمية من خلال التكلم مع المصاب وتقديم العون له


بالاضافة الى تغطية المصاب للحفاظ على حرارة جسده


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

التصرف السليم امام حادث متعدد الاصابات :


1 ضطرارية قصوى : (الاقرب للموت)

- الاختناق
- نزيف شريان


2 اضطرارية اولى:
- الغيبوبة
- من وضع لهم مضغط
- كسر في الرأس



3 اضطرارية ثانية:
- نزيف داخلي
- نزيف وريدي
- حروق درجة 3
- كسر مفتوح
- جروح وخيمة



4- اضطرارية ثالثة:- حروق درجة 2
- كسور ( عمود فقري)
- كسور ( عامة)
- خلع

5- اضطرارية رابعة:
- التواء
- الخدش
- جروح بسيطة
- حروق درجة 1


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الكسور:
الجهاز المحرّك:
المفاصل : 
العظام 
العضلات : 

الاصابات:

الكسور : المفاصل - العظام – العضلات

الخلع: العضلات – المفاصل

التواء: العضلات - المفاصل


الالتواء: 

اورم بسيطة – الم بسيط ( يشتد مع الحركة) – لا تشويه بشكل المفصل – تمدد بالاوتار

الخلع: ورم شديد – الم شديد – لا وجود للحركة – تشويه ظاهر – تمزق بالاوتار

الكسورك: ورم شديد وسريع – الم مبرح – عجز بوظيفة الحركة – ممكن التشويه
علامات زائدة

كسر الرأس: الغيبوبة – سائل زهري ( ممكن نزيف)

كسر الأضلاع : ضيق شديد في النفس – في حال النزيف يظهر بالسعال دم ( نزيف بالرئة)
كسر العمود الفقري: عدم حركة بالاطراف – عدم للحساسية او التنميل

كسر في الحوض: عدم حركة – تنميل – ممكن حدوث نزيف في الكلا


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخت مايا 

كل الشكر الك للموضوع المهم للجميع

الرب يسوع يبارك تعبك ويحافظ

على رسالتك السامية..

سلام المسيح بقلبك

واحلى تقييم للموضوع..


----------



## zezza (4 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية 
و خصوصا عندنا فى مصر لان اللى بيموتوا فى حوادث الطرق كل سنة اكتر من اللى ماتوا فى حرب العراق 
شكرا كتير اختى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع الهااام والمميز

المسيح يبارككم*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسي على التوعية الجميل *
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا المهم الاستفادة لاننا كثيرا نمر في مواقف  لا يكون احد قربنا لهذا وجب علينا ان نعرف كيف نتصرف لانقاذ المصاب


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلةمات مهمه ومفيده جدا 
ميرسي اختي العزيزه 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodo jojo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبعد عنا الامراض شكرااااا خااااالص بجد يا اخت مايا بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاااااى معلومات روعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر لك انت يا   mero_engel 
ولمرورك العطر سلام الرب معك دائما


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> ربنا يبعد عنا الامراض شكرااااا خااااالص بجد يا اخت مايا بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاااااى معلومات روعه ربنا يباركك



اهلا بك انا قد تعلمت تلك الاشياء في الجامعة وهي للصحة العامة ومعلومات تفيدنا كل يوم لهذا احببت ان اطرحها هنا  لنملك جميعا الخبرة لمواجهة الحوادث المفاجئة


----------



## farou2 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وانا اخدت الدورة التدريبة مع الصليب الاحمر
ومع تمنياتي ان يكون كل انسان مسعف 
اشجع الجميع عليها
شكراً على الموضوع​


----------



## الياس السرياني (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر أختي الغالية
عالمعلومات المفيدة والمهمة لكل انسان وفي كل وقت
فبعد أن يحصل لانسان مكروه(لا سمح الرب) مهم جداً للمسعف
أن يكون عنده على الاقل أدنى فكرة (اسعافات أولية صحيحة)
حتى لا يضر المصاب فقد سمعت بأن هنالك حالات يُمنع فيها
محاولة إيقاف المصاب على رجليه فقد يتسبب ذلك 
بشلل مُفاجئ للرجلين!!

ألف شكر الرب يبارك حياتك...


----------



## aymonded (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*حقيقي الموضوع مهم للغاية لأن معظمنا مش يعرف يتصرف إزاء أي مشكلة بسيطة ، حقيقي اجدتِ في اختيار الموضوع فعلاً ، أقبلي مني كل تحية خاصة وتقدير يا محبوبة الله الحلوة ، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات و النصائح المفيدة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم و رائع

فيه معلومات كتير مهمة 

يسلموا ايديك مايا*


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> موضوع جميل وانا اخدت الدورة التدريبة مع الصليب الاحمر
> ومع تمنياتي ان يكون كل انسان مسعف
> اشجع الجميع عليها
> شكراً على الموضوع​




شكرا  لك ولتفاعلك الجميل الله يباركك


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ألف شكر أختي الغالية
> عالمعلومات المفيدة والمهمة لكل انسان وفي كل وقت
> فبعد أن يحصل لانسان مكروه(لا سمح الرب) مهم جداً للمسعف
> أن يكون عنده على الاقل أدنى فكرة (اسعافات أولية صحيحة)
> ...



صحيح اخي يمنع تحريك المصاب اذا كانت لاصابة في الظهر 
حتى لا نعرض المصاب للشل


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

aymonded قال:


> *حقيقي الموضوع مهم للغاية لأن معظمنا مش يعرف يتصرف إزاء أي مشكلة بسيطة ، حقيقي اجدتِ في اختيار الموضوع فعلاً ، أقبلي مني كل تحية خاصة وتقدير يا محبوبة الله الحلوة ، النعمة معك كل حين*​



صحيح ولهذا السبب قد وضعكت الموضوع
شكرا لمرورك الله يباركك


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات و النصائح المفيدة جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



الشكر لمرورك اخي
سلام الرب معك دائما


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع مهم و رائع
> 
> فيه معلومات كتير مهمة
> 
> يسلموا ايديك مايا*



يا هلا  الشكر لمرورك سلام الرب معك


----------



## JOJE (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسييييييييييييييييييييه ليكي الاخت مريااااااااااااا
 ششكرررررررررا جدا
علي المعلومااااااات دي ربنا يعوض تعبك خييييييييييييييييير


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمرورك جوي الله يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يثبت الموضوع لفوزه بالمسابقة


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا الك كليمو


----------



## بنت كلوج (10 أكتوبر 2009)

+اختى فى الرب+الاخت مايا.......فعلا شكراااااا ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ودايما طرق جديدة ومفيدة نحو الحفاظ على  هيكل الله شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت كلوج شكرا لك سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*يُفك لانتهاء المُدة
ميرسى حبيبتى ^_^
المسيح يبارك تعبك ويبارك ثماره*


----------



## الأخت مايا (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا جيلان


----------

